# Need bully history help



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lauren or anyone else with knowledge, can you give me a brief history I can use on the radio about the start of bullies? we have a large bully community and I do not want to make them made by not knowing my stuff. I do not want to blame "pitbull" attacks on mixed breed dogs and call them bullies. When you see a 100lb dog on the news and it is in trouble with the law you think bully but I do not want to throw our actually well bred bully community under the bus. Can you think of a good way to distinguish the two? Thanks


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am not an expert but all I can say is that you have the ABKC show quality bullies bred for just that the "show ring". Then you have BYBs breeding pits with other breeds for toughness and noway or shape do these dogs deserve to becalled american bullies, more or so the dogs can be called mutts. I wouldn't even call them bandogs since a real bandog is never bred for looks but only for utility and performance.

This is a XL American Bully Champion he is around 100 pounds.










This is a Bandog from Spain  160 pounds



















------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A lot of the show dogs bred for the ABKC dogs are actually bred for companionship and are selected to be friendly around people and dogs. I think this says a lot about the breed and its temperament. Unless there is a pedigree on the dog that was featured on the news reagarding an attack the dog it should be labeled a "mutt". Also blue dog doesn't mean it is a Bully and color doesn't indicate whether the dog is man biter or not, people can ruin a pup and turn it into an unstable ticking time bomb no matter the breed and you know more about this than me so I am sure you agree on that as well.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lisa, when I see a 100lb dog on the news and it says "pit bull attack" I do not think of either an American Bully or an APBT. I think mutt. I have to get ready for work but call me and we can talk on my way there. I'll pm you my number.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will call you I got busy with clients all night. thanks


----------

